# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ασύρματο Σχολικό Δίκτυο

## dti

Στο δικτυακό τόπο http://zeus.it.uom.gr/projects/cms/ περιγράφεται το ασύρματο δίκτυο, το οποίο έχει υλοποιηθεί υπό την εποπτεία του Πανεπιστημίου Μακεδονίας, για την ευρυζωνική διασύνδεση σχολικών μονάδων της περιοχής της Δυτικής Θεσσαλονίκης στο «Πανελλήνιο Σχολικό Δίκτυο» (ΠΣΔ - http://www.sch.gr). 



Παρόμοια δίκτυα έχουν υλοποιηθεί (ή βρίσκονται στα τελικά στάδια υλοποίησης) και σε άλλες περιοχές της Ελλάδας υπό την εποπτεία 11 επιπροσθέτων Φορέων Υλοποίησης (ΦΥ).. 

Συγκεκριμένα: 

ΝΟΜΟΣ Φορέας/Φορείς Υλοποίησης 
===============================================

ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ Εθνικό & Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, ΤΕΙ Αθήνας, Ερευνητικό Πανεπιστημιακό Ινστιτούτο Συστημάτων Επικοινωνιών και Υπολογιστών 

ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης, Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονίας 

ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης 

ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων 

ΚΙΛΚΙΣ ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονίκης 

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου 

ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΑΣ Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας 

ΜΕΣΣΗΝΙΑΣ Ερευνητικό Ακαδημαϊκό Ινστιτούτο Τεχνολογίας Υπολογιστών 

ΞΑΝΘΗΣ Δημοκρίτειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θράκης 

ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης 

Το ΠΣΔ έχει στόχο να διασυνδέσει όλες τις σχολικές και διοικητικές μονάδες της πρωτοβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης σε ένα εκπαιδευτικό ενδοδίκτυο (intranet) και να παρέχει προηγμένες υπηρεσίες τηλεματικής, συντελώντας στη δημιουργία μίας νέας γενιάς εκπαιδευτικών κοινοτήτων που χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά τις Τεχνολογίες Πληροφορίας και Επικοινωνίας (ΤΠΕ) στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία. 

Στα πλαίσια του ΠΣΔ, υλοποιούνται ασύρματα δίκτυα πρόσβασης σε αυτό σχολικών και διοικητικών μονάδων και, όπου είναι εφικτό, δημιουργούνται «νησίδες». 
Η δράση αυτή συνδέεται στενά με την πρωτοβουλία της «Ευρυζωνικότητας» ( http://www.broad-band.gr ) που έχει στόχο την υλοποίηση έργων που προωθούν, σε περιφερειακή βάση, την ανάπτυξη των υποδομών που επιτρέπουν την ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες, με προτεραιότητα στους χώρους της δημόσιας διοίκησης, της εκπαίδευσης και της υγείας.

Η ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση ορίζεται σαν ικανότητα μεταφοράς μεγάλου όγκου πληροφορίας μεταξύ επικοινωνούντων συστημάτων και χρηστών με έμφαση στην δυνατότητα συνεχούς σύνδεσης με παρόχους (providers) πολυμεσικού περιεχομένου και την μετάδοση καλής ποιότητας διαδραστικής εικόνας και ήχου (interactive video).



Παρουσίαση Ασύρματου Δικτύου (αρχείο ppt)
Κείμενο Παρουσίασης Ασύρματου Δικτύου (αρχείο pdf)

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Να τονίσω ότι και στην τρίπολη έχει γίνει διασύνδεση δυο πανεπιστημιακών κτιρίων ασύρματα με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση των πανεπιστημιακών αναγκών του πανεπιστημίου.

----------


## DiGi

Και αρχίζουν τα ωχ. Κεραιες 24 db με Breezcom 500mW και αναπήδηση συχνότητας. Το είχα ακούσει στην elektronika και δεν το πίστευα.

----------


## dti

Αφού *αυτά* είναι στα επιτρεπτά όρια ακτινοβολίας (σύμφωνα με το ppt αρχείο) και μάλιστα έχουν μπει και σε σχολεία, οι δικές μας κεραίες και εγκαταστάσεις είναι τόσο αθώες, που σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορούμε πλέον να επικαλούμαστε αυτό το γεγονός!

Κάτι που όμως πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί είναι αν τα breezecom είναι ρυθμισμένα σε αρνητικά db ισχύος εκπομπής κι αν έχουν όντως τα συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή. 
Είναι λίγο θαμπή η φωτογραφία στη διαφάνεια και δεν φαίνεται ποιό ακριβώς μοντέλο είναι. 
Αραγε έχει CE πιστοποίηση και είναι ETSI 300328 συμβατό;

----------


## sotiris

500mW=27dBm πολλα δεν ειναι? συν την κεραια...

η αναπηδηση συχνοτητας τι σημαινει?

----------


## ngia

> η αναπηδηση συχνοτητας τι σημαινει?


Frequency Hopping.
Δηλαδή ότι δεν κάθεται σε μια συχνότητα αλλά ανάκάποιο χρονικό διάστημα αλλάζει κανάλι. Με αυτό τον τρόπο η συγκεκριμένη τεχνική έχει την ανώτερη ανθεκτικότητα σε περιβάλλον παρεμβολών (ανώτερη από την DSSS που χρησιμοποιεί το 802.11b). Από την άλλη πλευρά λερώνει και περισσότερο όπως φαντάζεστε.

Αλλά τι σημαίνει ότι τα breezcom δουλέουν έτσι;
Ότι δουλεύουν στο 802.11 σκέτο με FHSS (λίγο χλωμό) ή ότι δουλεύουν στο 802.11b με DSSS, και με δική τους τεχνική (εκτός του 802.11b) πηδούν κανάλι (οπότε σκίζουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα μηχανάκια) ;

----------


## dti

27 dbi + 24 dbi κι έχουμε κάτι παρόμοιο με το synapsis που λυμαίνεται το λεκανοπέδιο της Αθήνας, δηλαδή κάπου 128 watt EIRP αν δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος.
Μάλλον όμως δεν πρέπει να έχουν ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή γιατί κάπου αναφέρεται για links μέχρι 3 χλμ.

Να σημειώσω οτι οι εκπομπές σε FSSS δεν ανιχνεύονται με τα συνήθη "netstumbler" προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς και δεν είναι συμβατή αυτή η τεχνολογία με την DSSS που χρησιμοποιείται στην περίπτωση των 802.11a, b, g.
Κάπου έχουμε βέβαια 1-2 καρτούλες βέβαια που μάλλον πρέπει να τις χρησιμοποιούμε στα scans που κάνουμε ώστε να έχουμε πλήρη γνώση του τί υπάρχει σε κάθε περιοχή...

Να και η σχετική αναφορά από μία διαφάνεια (από το προαναφερόμενο ppt αρχείο).

----------


## DiGi

Ειναι το Beeeeeeezcom SU-E-1D (φαινετε στο powerpoint)

----------


## ngia

..

----------


## papashark

Kαλά μην τα βρίζετε και έτσι.

Εγώ που έχω πιάσει στα χέρια μου, έχουν φοβερή ποιότητα κατασκευής, φτιαγμένα για πραγματική outdoor χρήση, με το ΡΟΕ τους, με τεράστιες ψύκτρες για να μην ζεστένεται ούτε και όταν βαράει ο ήλιος.

Όλα τα μοντέλα τους πλέον είναι με CE, ενώ τα 500mw είναι παρελθόν εδώ και χρόνια. 500mw είχαν τα παλιά, που δεν ήταν 802.11b, και ήταν και λίγο κουφά !  ::  

Έχω δει μοντέλο τους με δυνατότητα ρύθμισης ισχύς εξόδου στα -4db !

Τώρα, η συγκεκριμένη σειρά που έχουν πάρει, είναι η μάπα, είναι στα 500mw, είναι με το ETSI 300-328, αλλά δεν είναι 802.11b  ::  

Output Power (at antenna port) 26dBm (HP) 2dBm (LP), 
Control Range 20dB typical. 

Sensitivity @ Data Rate (dBm at antenna port, BER 1E10-6) 
-87 @ 1Mbps 87 
-81 @ 2Mbps 81 
-73 @ 3Mbps 73 
Data Rate 3Mbps max. 
Modulation Multilevel GFSK 


Οπότε, ναι εκπέμπουν λίγο δυνατά εώς πολύ
από 24+2 εώς 24+26, 

Κοινώς μπορεί να φτάνουν μέχρι και τα 50db !!!!

Ανάλογα και την απόσταση που πάνε να καλύψουν, και τον θόρυβο, εάν έχουν πάει να παίξουν με στα 3Mbit, τότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να παίζουν τσίτα !

Είναι απαράδεκτο, το ότι έχουν βάλει ένα από τα παλιά μοντέλα της breezcom, το οποίο θα το έχουν αγοράσει μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ (πριν από 2 χρόνια ο πουλιάδης πούλαγε 1800€ το κομμάτι).

Εάν όντως είναι αυτό το μοντέλο, και εάν το έχουν πάρει σε τιμή πάνω από 300€ το κομμάτι, τότε συζητάμε ότι κάποιοι έφαγαν καλά....  ::  

Και κάποιοι άλλοι πάλι δεν έχουν ιδέα για το άθλημα.....  ::

----------


## Brat3

Κάποια λίγα πράγματα γι αυτό που υλοποιούμε στα Ιωάννινα:

http://noc.uoi.gr/programs_wirelles.html

----------


## 123456789

Και με τι τεχνολογία έχει υλοποιηθεί το δίκτυό σας στα Ιωάννινα? Σε ποιες συχνότητες παίζει?

----------


## panXer

Στην Ξάνθη, τα σχολεία είναι σε δίκτυο με το 802.11b . Χρησιμοποιούν cisco 352AP και παραβολικές κεραίες. 
Συνολικά τέσσερα λύκεια παίρνουν bandwith από το Δημοκρίτειο.

Επίσης έγιναν κινήσεις από κάποιον καθηγητή στο τμήμα των ΗΜΜΥ του ΔΠΘ να γίνει διασύνδεση των φοιτητικών εστιών με ασύρματες ζεύξεις και απο κεί να έχουν πρόσβαση στο inet μέσω της Αρχιτεκτονικής (η οποία εδώ και καιρό επικοινωνεί με την Πολυτεχνκή εντός της πόλης, πάλι σε 802.11β)

----------

